# Any good cheap jigs online?



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I fished a Williamson Benthos speed jig today for my first time jigging and I really liked it but at fifteen bucks a pop and after loosing it on the first fish that hit it, are there any similar quality jigs available for a better price? I have no problem ordering online as its usually cheaper.

Oh yeah, any tips on some at home work outs to strengthen the jiggin muscles? Dang Im sore.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

My buddy mike has a jig addiction he buys all his online ill ask him abou some places or try to get him to come on and point you in the right direction


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

JD7.62 said:


> I fished a Williamson Benthos speed jig today for my first time jigging and I really liked it but at fifteen bucks a pop and after loosing it on the first fish that hit it, are there any similar quality jigs available for a better price? I have no problem ordering online as its usually cheaper.
> 
> Oh yeah, any tips on some at home work outs to strengthen the jiggin muscles? Dang Im sore.


Jason, we have to get you on the bft bite at the rigs at nite, literally every drop. Talk about sore...it's awesome.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

sniperpeeps said:


> Jason, we have to get you on the bft bite at the rigs at nite, literally every drop. Talk about sore...it's awesome.


Im ready man.

I hardly ever bruise but I have a perfect rod shaped bruise on the inside of my bicep after that fight that first "bruiser" of the day.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Try here. It is by far the best price on jigs around. They ship typcially within 2 days. 

http://bpi.ebasicpower.com/c/LURE-JIG/Jigging%20Lures


----------



## GASeminole (Aug 15, 2011)

See above!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

feelin' wright said:


> Try here. It is by far the best price on jigs around. They ship typcially within 2 days.
> 
> http://bpi.ebasicpower.com/c/LURE-JIG/Jigging Lures


Do not however use the solid rings that come with the jigs. They are or at least were when I ordered stamped washers and they will cut your leader where you tie to the ring. Find some good solid welded rings.


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Just spend a little time and make you some of those knife jigs and a monkey wrench jig! Spend $1 or so per jig and they work just as well.


----------



## solemeans (Jun 7, 2011)

*Cheap Jigs*

Check out jamfabjigs over in Chipley. I bought 6 oz & 8 oz for $4 & $6 each. jamfab.com will get you there.


----------



## CAPEHORN 31 (Jan 13, 2011)

I currently handmake and sell jigs @ JM Tackle, Sam's Tackle, and Outcast in Pensacola. You can also buy them online on Ebay by typing keyword "squidtail". They pound grouper, aj's, snapper.
Less than $15 for sure. They are called squidtail lures.:thumbup:

www.squidtaillure.com


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

I hope that you find what your looking for, enjoy! Don't drool over them too long and BUY! BUY! BUY! MUHAHAHA! Oh...sorry *j/k

http://www.tormentertackle.com/vertical_jigs__inshore_jigs__spoons

http://www.hookhertackle.com/#/jigs/4556602199

http://www.bigbiteoffshore.com/index.php?option=com_product&view=list&category_id=36

http://www.yellowbirdproducts.com/KandleFish

http://www.fishingferrari.it/ff_web_pdf/ff_web_accessori/jigging_lures.pdf

http://www.oceantackle.net/

Gulf Breeze B&T sells Tormentor and OTI Jigs. Your going to see higher prices due to the amount of lead used making these jigs as one reason regardless of the brand which adds another markup.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

wackydaddy said:


> Just spend a little time and make you some of those knife jigs and a monkey wrench jig! Spend $1 or so per jig and they work just as well.


I agree. Knife jigs can be deadly and with the price is doesn't sting near as bad when you lose them. You can get as fancy as you want with them, but a plain old knife has yet to be outfished. Target had some knives that are over 4 ounces that come in a 6 pack for $10. I'm betting you could fish in over 200 feet of water with those.


----------



## 2ndratecaller (Nov 8, 2011)

CAPEHORN 31 said:


> I currently handmake and sell jigs @ JM Tackle, Sam's Tackle, and Outcast in Pensacola. You can also buy them online on Ebay by typing keyword "squidtail". They pound grouper, aj's, snapper.
> Less than $15 for sure. They are called squidtail lures.:thumbup:
> 
> www.squidtaillure.com


Was looking at your jigs the other day before i saw this post....now that i know they come from a local guy, I Just bought 7 of them. Great price!! If they work i may have to holler at ya and order some more straight from the source!!


----------



## CAPEHORN 31 (Jan 13, 2011)

2ndratecaller said:


> Was looking at your jigs the other day before i saw this post....now that i know they come from a local guy, I Just bought 7 of them. Great price!! If they work i may have to holler at ya and order some more straight from the source!!


Thanks for the order! I sent you an email to confirm the colors, just email me back and let me know which ones! So we will expect to hear from you regularly  Thanks again


----------

